# Guess which is which and what is what?



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

OK, hope everyone is doing great today. 
I bought 19, 1 day old chicks about 6 weeks ago. 8 of them from TSC. And everybody say's here we go again.  I got 3 Cornish Rock's and 2 pullets, and 3 bantam's. My problem is one of the pullets looks so much like the pullet Cornish Rock. I am sure 2 of the Cornish Rock's are Roo's. Here is a few picture's. They are almost 6 weeks old, so maybe to early. I just thought I would get all of the gang's opinion. Thank's ahead of time for all the wild guesses.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

1st pics all girls, 2nd pic 2 boys, 3rd pic 1 boy, 4th pic all girls.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great looking flock and a great coop as well.


----------



## MistyV (Mar 20, 2013)

Not a clue, but I envy your coop!


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

KeyMan said:


> OK, hope everyone is doing great today.
> I bought 19, 1 day old chicks about 6 weeks ago. 8 of them from TSC. And everybody say's here we go again.  I got 3 Cornish Rock's and 2 pullets, and 3 bantam's. My problem is one of the pullets looks so much like the pullet Cornish Rock. I am sure 2 of the Cornish Rock's are Roo's. Here is a few picture's. They are almost 6 weeks old, so maybe to early. I just thought I would get all of the gang's opinion. Thank's ahead of time for all the wild guesses.


Such a beautiful coop!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

The ones with the big red combs are roos. I can see in the picture that one has spur buds on his legs. I can't see the inside of the other one's legs, but I'm sure that you can see them on him, too!


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I guess from reading more, a better question would have been... If three of these four white chickens, were suppose to be Cornish Rocks. Shouldn't they be twice as fat and eat all the time? They are all close to same exact size. (ALL 19)


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

In my honest and uneducated opinion, they appear to be the same breed. With the possible exception of the one gal with her back turned, she seems shaped _slightly_ different than the others. Good question though, maybe someone else can answer.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks like you have 2 pullets and 2 roos


----------

